# Wintergrilling in the Netherlands



## Frankvw (Jan 9, 2010)

Like most of you (I guess), I'm a member of several bbq fora, also a dutch bbq forum. From that 2 members suggested a few months ago to hold a virtual brisket party, an online low & slow cook-off. Then another member sugested to get together instead, and so we did. Yesterday, friday jan 8th.
We all brought our own bbq's with us. It started at 4pm.










A belgium member came also with his rig...








Someone also brought is fishsmoker:





More setup pics


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 9, 2010)

Supplyroom with external fridge






About 20 members came, some of them with family or girfriend (this time there were no female members  )









Ofcourse we made sure there was heat (and adult beverages)


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 9, 2010)

For starters we had chicken:









Burgers:





Fish (20 lbs of eel) and shrimps with vealbacon:


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 9, 2010)

Pork & stuff...:









Pre cooked bacon for the next morning:





People started to prepare low&slow:

















We had no specific plan about the night, most stayed at the campfires,


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 9, 2010)

and when you were really tired you could choose, some stayed at a hotel, 5 minutes walking, others slept in their cars... but  a few brought a sleeping bag (this is mine





All at peace:













This morning (I write this at saterdaynight)  whe had bacon&eggs, pintobeans with pp and meat&potatoes and...stuff


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 9, 2010)

Slowly we "re started"




















Others continued with low&slow


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 9, 2010)

During the day we snacked




















Potatobombs:


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 9, 2010)

And kept a sort of low&slow competion





















Goodies from the organisation 




The "runner up" got this:





The winner got braggin rights and a trophy:




and a new ProQ (Pre presentation...)


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 9, 2010)

Afterwards the big rig had a problem with the snow, so we asked the farmer to help 









If I get more great pic's I'll post them, ok?


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 9, 2010)

That is so cool Frank, I wish I were closer. Looks like a really good time was had by all.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow Frank that is quite a display of the bbq hobby at it's best. Would not have dreamed that kinda stuff be going on over there in Hans Christen Andersonville. It looked a lot like Texas cept for the snow. Nobody in Texas be dumb enough to cook in the snow Then when it showed the eels I knew it wasnt Texas. We use eels for bait sometimes when around the Ocean. Great job.

bigwheel


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 9, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Nobody in Texas be dumb enough to cook in the snow
> bigwheel



ok, so in the 2 times in a year it snow in tx, you need to go OUT to get a bite? Cause I'll bet ya, there's no other food then Q-food in tha house...


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 9, 2010)

Actually think I have cooked in the snow a time or two come to thunk on it. It was most likely one of the forcible deals with duress involved if you get my drift.   

bigwheel


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that it a PARTY!!! Great post!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 9, 2010)

Excellent pictures Frank! Looks like it was a real good time!


----------



## Shores (Jan 10, 2010)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> Now that it a PARTY!!! Great post!




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great.. I hope you took care of that farmer!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 10, 2010)

good Lord, what an event!  Even the eels weren't safe!


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 10, 2010)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Looks great.. I hope you took care of that farmer!!!


We sure did, him and his wife&kids thought just to let us use their space and it would be a normal friday/saturday for them.

They where actually surprissed that they became the #1 guests and didn't have to cook dinner (or breakfast or lunch) and because the Belgian members were used to serve restaurant quallity, they where pamperd all the way. We are welcome any time of year they said...


----------



## DJ (Jan 10, 2010)

Outstanding!!!!
dj


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fantastic pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Amazing !!!!!! 
Looks like a great time !


----------



## Griff (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent winter cook Frank. Super food and pics in the snow, no less.


----------



## Tony M (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow Frank! Now that's what I call a great party! Looks like everyone had a good time. Would like to try some eel sometime


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 11, 2010)

Got a feeling that eel tastes a lot like chicken. Just guessing of course  

bigwheel


----------



## Cramden (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! That's impressive. Great pics. 
Tks.


----------



## californiagrillin (Jan 11, 2010)

Amazing Party! Thanks for sharing with us. Intrested in the adult beverages, the beer mostly. What kind of Belgium Brews were you all partaking in?


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome pics. !!!

What a great event. So Much fun!!

Loved seeing Matthias kissing that pig. Somebody needs to put that on a shirt for him.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 13, 2010)

for a minute there i thought you said eels....


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 13, 2010)

Fantastic! I can't remember enjoying a post this much, in a long time. I'm just jealous that I wasn't there... people around here just complain about the cold, it's good to see somebody get out and enjoy it.


----------

